# What to make for superbowl sunday?



## Sitalong (Jan 28, 2014)

How do you prepare for Superbowl Sunday? What should I make for the family coming over to watch the game!

Sandwiches, wings? Pizza? What do men like? What do women like?

Best,


----------



## Falcon (Jan 28, 2014)

All of the above. Thank you.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 28, 2014)

Pizza, stuffed jalapenos, guacamole and tortilla chips, cheese balls and crackers, popcorn, homemade fudge or cookies, etc.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 28, 2014)

Food that doesn't need knives or forks. And plenty of it!

DGS will be here watching the game with DSIL. Instead of cooking a big Sunday dinner, I think it's gonna be nachos, chile con queso and tortilla chips, a meat and cheese tray with potato rolls so they can make sandwiches, veggies and dip. I'm trying to talk DGD into making an éclair cake for dessert that somebody posted on my Facebook page.

I'm dogsitting this weekend so will just come home for a couple of hours early in the day throw everything together and hope there's some left for me when I get home at suppertime (which is also game time).


----------



## That Guy (Jan 28, 2014)

Nothin'.  I'm just interested in watching the game and not throwing a party.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2014)

Hubby likes to charcoal barbeque pork ribs for the Superbowl, and make some succotash...whether anyone comes over or not. This year it's St. Louis style ribs, so I'm looking forward to them. He's make them sooo good!


----------



## TICA (Jan 29, 2014)

I can't wait for the Superbowl - I don't even care who wins, football is always exciting.  Try cooking things you can do ahead of time like Chilli.   If you have a slow cooker, you can't go wrong.


----------



## drifter (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll watch the game alone. Herself will mostly read. We'll not cook anything but I'll go to the store and buy some snacks. I don't know what, yet, maybe a small summer sausage, a small chunk of cheese. Or maybe a few slices of baloney, or a can of spam and some cheese slices, and a fresh loaf of bread, plus whatever herself wants. To wash it down, herself will have coke, I'll have coffee or tea.


----------

